# black tt polish?



## ERL TT (Mar 5, 2008)

Black tt , best colour when clean but shows some swurls in a sunny day, is there easy to use polish out there or is it worth a trip to the paint shop for a pro mop and T cut ?

audi tt 2003 (225)
zimmerman cross driled disks, green stuff pads, piper cross air filter , forge 007 DV, evolution remap
18" enduro rubber


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Get yourself over to a detailler to get them swirls out...

If I can point you to an example I saw a couple weeks back...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/show-n-sh ... fo_28.html


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I was going to get mine resprayed before I got a detailer to go over it, I have had the car for nine years from new and I recon it looked better when I had this done than the day I picked it up from the dealer...

have a look at this link 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=57496&highlight=stealthed+tt


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

meguiars is the best. It is wax of course and removes swirls in the process


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Have seen Stub's car in the flesh and its a stunning example!!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

smithtt said:


> meguiars is the best. It is wax of course and removes swirls in the process


I used to think that.

Swissvax - IMO the best (although I have not tried Zymol which is reputably equally as good).


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Its very hard to do by hand but meguiars scratch x will remove swirls, it will however take you in the region of 1-2 hours per panel  Scratch x takes a while to work which is a good thing really as it makes it very safe. Alternatively buy a porter cable / meguiars G220 etc and some proper polishes.

You can use a polish that will hide the swirls, autoglym super resin polish is one of the best "fillers" on the market at present. If you go down this route I'd follow it up with a couple of coats of auto glym extra gloss protection, as this product seems to me to keep the swirls away for longer or seal the SRP in. You can wax on top of this if you like but EGP lasts quite well.

For wetness I have found the meguiars NXT 2.0 very good for black and silver cars, it too has some "fillers" in it. Only problem is it doesnt last as well as some other waxes like swissvax etc. If you want a long lasting affordable wax go for the auto glym High Definition wax, it surprised a lot of people on detailingworld in a very extensive test.

Lastly, protect against further swirls by washing in straight lines with a microfibre wash mitt and using the 2 bucket method 

Loads of info on www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I purchased a G220 polisher and all the pads/ compound, but never used it for doing the paintwork as I have watched a pro do it and didn't want to experiment on my car, I will get an old bonnet from the scrappy to practice on so I can use it one day but I use it to re polish my wheels now and its the nuts for that,

once the car was detailed I now regularly wash two bucket, only use the best drying towels, wool mitt, dodo wash, lime prime, then Dodo supernatural wax and the car looks black and wet....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If it's just swirls you've got, and not scratches, then a good thorough treatment of Swissvax cleaner fluid is what's required. Then a good thick coating of some Swissvax wax...

I use Swissvax 'Saphir' on my black roof (Swissvax 'Onyx' for the white body) and it gives a really deep black!


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

smithtt said:


> meguiars is the best. It is wax of course and removes swirls in the process


Wax won't remove swirls :?

If you want to try it yourself, you could use AG Super Resin Polish which will "fill" the swirls rather than remove them or similiar product but for dark cars is PoorBoys Black Hole, then get a good quality wax ontop to seal and protect it!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Dan_TT said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > meguiars is the best. It is wax of course and removes swirls in the process
> ...


yep.... in my yrs of detailing... never seen a wax remove swirls :?


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

You will need a cutting compound 3M perfect it /Farecla G3/G6 or Presta 3000 for removing mark's
then polish with a finishing glaze


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Wax will fill/hide swirls not remove them 

You really need a good polish (VAG paint is very hard)

After washing, I would clay to remove any surface contamination, then use something like Menzerna IP followed by Menzerna FF applied by DA or rotary(my favourite two polishes), which then leaves the paint in perfect condition ready for some Zaino treatment


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

The only thing to use is Zymol from vertar.com Carbon wax and cleaner polish which removes swirl marks. Zymol is used in many german factories before delivery.


----------

